# travesti



## utrehou

"Vejo que o guarda-roupa parece penetrável porque tem uma porta. Mas ao abri-la, vê-se que se adiou o penetrar: pois por dentro é também uma superfície de madeira, como uma porta fechada. Função do guarda-roupa: conservar no escuro os travestis." 

Does this mean "transvestites" (i.e. homem que se viste de mulher) or "travesty" (i.e. crime, outrage)?


----------



## uchi.m

I think she referred to the fact that the clothes we wear and change are kept inside a closed, dark wardrobe, and the clothes have this power to be wearable transformers (tra-vestir).


----------



## utrehou

Yes, but she still uses this as a noun, and I think that is too complicated for this sentence, don't you?


----------



## uchi.m

Clarice is complicated... you should know that by now


----------



## utrehou

Well, yes of course - but it does sound like she is using the word in one of the two senses we can use it: quer dizer, um travesti pode ser um homem que se viste de mulher, ou pode ser um "travesty" - mas são dois significados muito diferentes, e quero só saber em que sentido está usando a palavra. Lá a gente pode traduzir sem problema.


----------



## uchi.m

Mas eu acho que não é nenhum desses significados, a menos que haja menção a drag queens ou guerras na obra dela?


----------



## utrehou

Não, mas não e guerra. Uma travesty é um escândalo, uma contravenção.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Não conhecia esse sentido de _travesty _como "escândalo, contravenção". Pensei que significasse "caricatura, paródia, imitação grotesca". Bom, de qualquer forma, que eu saiba, em português _travesti _é geralmente um homem vestido de mulher mesmo. Ou nós também temos outros sentidos?


----------



## utrehou

Ariel, é o sentido mais comum, para menos para mim. Na verdade, nem conheço o sentido de "caricatura" etc. Dizem que uma coisa é um "travesty of justice" ou algo assim. É uma palavra bastante comum. 

Em português, fiquei curioso porque no dicionário neste mesmo site tem: 



travesti
transvestite, drag queen, travesty 


Então para você é transvestite mesmo?


----------



## utrehou

Ah, agora entendi. É verdade: "uma paródia de justiça," neste sentido. Mas não de uma caricatura como por exemplo "um retrato grotesco de uma pessoa conhecida" ...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Sim, para mim seria apenas "homem vestido de mulher". Mas não sei o que a Clarice quis dizer com isso. Quanto a _travesty_, veja o que achei aqui:


> any grotesque or debased likeness or imitation: a travesty of justice.


----------



## uchi.m

Mas faz sentido pensar que a Clarice estivesse pensando na palavra inglesa travesty? Eu acho improvável.


----------



## utrehou

O problema lá é que o inglês da Clarice era realmente muito bom. Mas não sei se seria isso também... 

Vocês acham que travesti (=transvestite) faria sentido aqui? Acho esquisito mas é possível.


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não conhecia esse sentido de _travesty _como "escândalo, contravenção". Pensei que significasse "caricatura, paródia, imitação grotesca". Bom, de qualquer forma, que eu saiba, em português _travesti _é geralmente um homem vestido de mulher mesmo. Ou nós também temos outros sentidos?



Creio que não, '_travesti' _é o homem vestido de mulher ou, figuradamente, por extensão, alguém que se faz passar por aquilo que não é (mas, neste último caso, parece-me que é mais frequente a expressão '_travestido de...' _(particípio do verbo '_travestir'). _Evidentemente, sendo a sociedade como é, a ideia de escândalo pode também estar associada ou implícita no termo, mas só por si,_ 'travesti' _não é necessariamente sinónimo de_ 'escândalo'.
_Dou à frase uma interpretação bastante literal: reparem que há dois guarda-roupas, um dentro do outro, ambos com portas que os mantêm isolados do exterior. O verdadeiro guarda-roupa é o interior. O exterior tem como função permitir que os travestis experimentem, no recato que lhes proporciona, as roupas que o interior contém. Claro que tudo isto pode ter um sentido figurado, mas para isso precisava de ter presente a obra, e não tenho.


----------



## uchi.m

Não faz sentido, pelo menos pra mim. Senão vira Nelson Rodrigues.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Isso tudo me soa como um tipo de alegoria para a investigação do conteúdo reprimido no inconsciente, o armário que conserva os travestis no escuro.


----------



## utrehou

Tem razão, Carfer. 

Mas se formos usar a expressão "travesti" como "transvestite," temos o problema de "guarda-roupa" (=armário)

Ou seja, um travesti no armário

Que acho que é uma connotação bem moderna para este livro que é de 1973. Uma connotação talvez não desejada pela autora. 

Vocês acham o quê?


----------



## uchi.m

Bom, ela fala de penetração, penetrar o guarda-roupa, penetrar mas não conseguir; deve ser que ela quisesse mesmo dizer sobre a sexualidade humana, como se a roupa fosse o indicativo da sua identidade sexual e o guarda-roupas, o sexo em si.
Só precisamos saber se tinha lingerie no guarda-roupa do homem, porque senão ele só vai vestir gravata e paletó. Aí, não tem nada de traveco. Ou tem?


----------



## Carfer

utrehou said:


> Tem razão, Carfer.
> 
> Mas se formos usar a expressão "travesti" como "transvestite," temos o problema de "guarda-roupa" (=armário)
> 
> Ou seja, um travesti no armário
> 
> Que acho que é uma connotação bem moderna para este livro que é de 1973. Uma connotação talvez não desejada pela autora.
> 
> Vocês acham o quê?



Tudo o que diga serão tiros no escuro, pela razão do desconhecimento que já apontei. Mas, se há coisa que efectivamente anda associada ao 'travesti' é efectivamente a roupa. É ela que o transforma numa (aparente) mulher, é ela que faz dele aquilo que não é. 
Quanto à modernidade, é um facto, mas 'travestis' sempre houve, se bem que, em 1973, estariam certamente mais ocultos das vistas do público. Daí, a meu ver, a justificação da necessidade do recato, do tal guarda-roupa exterior que lhes permite ocultar a prática aos olhos dos outros. Suspeito fortemente de que tudo isto tem um significado alegórico, mas parece-me que, literalmente, é o que lá está.


----------



## utrehou

Sim, tem razão quanto à roupa. 

Sei que houve travestis em 1973, mas não sei se houve a expressão "sair do armário", que parece inevitável neste contexto, se interpretarmos a expressão como transvestite...


----------



## uchi.m

Ela usou o armário e a roupa como alegoria sobre a sexualidade humana. Talvez fosse ela mesma quem cunhou a expressão _sair do armário_? Ou cunharam por ela. Você não imagina o que fazem os leitores.


----------



## utrehou

Tenho quase certeza de que é uma expressão originalmente americana. De qualquer forma, nada a ver com Clarice, com certeza, apesar da sempre popularidade entre leitores gays, desde o início da carreira nos anos 40.


----------



## uchi.m

Como se diz _sair do armário_ em inglês?


----------



## utrehou

come out of the closet


----------



## Carfer

utrehou said:


> Sim, tem razão quanto à roupa.
> 
> Sei que houve travestis em 1973, mas não sei se houve a expressão "sair do armário", que parece inevitável neste contexto, se interpretarmos a expressão como transvestite...



Também pensei nisso, mas, se virmos bem, a expressão '_sair do armário_' não tem que ver com a roupa ou com guarda-roupas. Tem que ver com esconderijos. O armário pode ser um qualquer, desde que sirva para ocultar. Portanto, o homossexual oculto que se revela '_sai do armário'_, sai do esconderijo (do '_closet',_ do sítio fechado, agora que li os outros posts). O '_guarda-roupa_' pode não ter aqui essa conotação de esconderijo, nem aponta necessariamente para a homossexualidade (sobretudo se o significado for alegórico, como suspeito que é). O travestismo é um fingimento, a homossexualidade não é. Não sei se a associação entre essas duas coisas, neste contexto, será legítima. Creio que estamos a ser sugestionados pela ligação travesti-homossexual.


----------



## uchi.m

Mas por que então, Carfer, no final, ela diz _conservar no escuro os travestis_? Ela realmente queria dizer que o escuro do armário, que não pode ser totalmente penetrado, contém o imaginário humano de se travestir. Talvez então não seja uma alegoria sobre a sexualidade, mas sim sobre a inconsciência.


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Mas por que então, Carfer, no final, ela diz _conservar no escuro os travestis_? Ela realmente queria dizer que o escuro do armário, que não pode ser totalmente penetrado, contém o imaginário humano de se travestir. Talvez então não seja uma alegoria sobre a sexualidade, mas sim sobre a inconsciência.



Pois, não lhe sei responder com certeza. Para isso precisar de ler o livro, para ter o contexto. Mas talvez se ligue a esse facto para o qual utrehou chamava a atenção: em 1973 essas práticas não eram públicas, ocultavam-se das vistas dos demais ('_conservar no escuro'). _


----------



## uchi.m

Talvez se utrehou aumentasse um pouco mais o excerto?


----------



## mglenadel

Eu usaria uma frase que pudesse significar ambos, nem que tivesse que eliminar qualquer 'trav…'. 

Que tal:

"Função do guarda-roupa: conservar no escuro os travestis." > "That's what closets are for: keeping dark secrets hidden."

The secrets may be the person's sexuality, some crime, some abuse suffered, anything.


----------



## uchi.m

É, mas os (in)felizes querem fazer questão de por o traveco na história da Clarice. E você está estragando tudo e por isso vai ser queimado o seu filme.


----------



## mglenadel

Aaaaai! Isso não! Põe o traveco no armário da Clarice, então.


----------

